# WWII Aviation DVDs - here you go!



## chicoartist (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

I sell a line of very nice WWII videos ... this link takes you to page one of two DVD pages:

http://wademeyersart.tripod.com/id69.html

Wade


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

good to see you here Wade ! by the way why don't you put up a copy of one or two of your fine line drawings for the group to see here, and hopeful you will give your input to many of the forum threads............

wilkomme to a very diversed natured group .....

Erich ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Cool! Welcome!


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!

Just when I thought I had a nice lineup of 5 or 6 "must see" sites every day, this one pops up! Right up my alley as I specialize in WWII aircraft.

Looking forward to learning a lot from you guys (you experts supply the information, I paint the pictures!  )

Gotta put in a plug for Hyperscale.com - another source of knowledgeable experts.

Wade


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

yes have lurked there for years and even posted several times. though not a modeller at heart ~ no room, some good historical materials do get brought up from time to time


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 17, 2006)

I keep threatening to return to modeling, but I have to be honest with myself - I'd get "too serious" about it and my artwork would suffer. As it is, I'll never live long enough to do all the pictures floating around in my head that I can't wait to get to.

Wade


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice site Wade. Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site Wade! Hope you enjoy it here as we do.


----------



## R988 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow that 'in progress' section on your website that details how those paintings come to life is really, really interesting stuff. Excellent work.


----------

